# Creation Forms



## Kyoshi (Mar 31, 2010)

Do you do creations forms for your gradings?

If not, why? Whats the argument against it?
If yes, what did you do? Any specific themes etc.?

I did a creation form for my orange belt grading 5-count, and im also going to do for my purple - as an "unofficial"-requirement from my teacher. I think its fun to do, because you get your head messed up, on how to incoorporate the different principles of motion within.


----------



## MattJ (Mar 31, 2010)

When I was active in EPAK, creating forms was a requirement, but only at black-belt level.


----------



## MJS (Mar 31, 2010)

Kyoshi said:


> Do you do creations forms for your gradings?
> 
> If not, why? Whats the argument against it?
> If yes, what did you do? Any specific themes etc.?
> ...


 
I did one for black belt, in addition to a thesis that I had to write, on something martial arts related.  I dont remember the kata, but I do know that I did put alot of thought into it.  Its easy to just sling a bunch of moves together, and call it a kata, but IMHO, the moves should have a purpose.  Of course, the moves should flow from one to the next.

The paper was a thesis on the history of Kenpo, and some of the various Kenpo/Kempo arts out there.  That paper had to be a certain number of pages.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 31, 2010)

Kyoshi said:


> Do you do creations forms for your gradings?
> 
> If not, why? Whats the argument against it?
> If yes, what did you do? Any specific themes etc.?
> ...


I can't see why not.
sean


----------

